# Trialframe



## crazy-spy (13. April 2003)

Moin!

Fahre ja den Wheeler und triale immer mehr, also bunnyhops, drehungen und insgesamt rumhüpfen, das rumgedroppe nervt mich langsam, der wheeler ist aber ent grad ideal zum üben... wiegt halt zuviel und die Geo ist net so der Hammer... was für nen 26" Frame mit Starrgabel könnt ihr empfehlen??? Sollt nicht zu teuer sein 

Gruss,

Basti


----------



## echo freak (13. April 2003)

also preiswert sind die echo und zoorahmen. (455-600)
www.echobike.de

musst mal nachfragen ob die noch die ECHOgabel dahaben weil die auf der seite nämlich nicht mehr angezeigt wird! 
bei www.biketrial-germany.de gibs die aber bestimmt noch!


wenn du aber nen bissl mehr geld ausgeben willst oder kannst dann würde ich dir auch noch die koxxrahmen empfehlen.(600)

gabel auch die koxx.
www.koxxbikes.de

 

henrik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker ben (13. April 2003)

ich korrigiere : www.koxx-bikes.de


----------



## echo freak (13. April 2003)




----------



## crazy-spy (13. April 2003)

Wenn ihr habt, bietet auch gebrauchte an


----------



## crazy-spy (13. April 2003)

Oder meint ihr, wenn ich in den Wheeler ne Starrgabel reinpacke, die X Drive rausmache, andere Felgen (Mammoth oder so) und V Brakes und nen andern Sattel, dass es dann besser klappen würde???


----------



## TrialatAustria (13. April 2003)

Wenn du ernsthaft Trialen willst solltest du dir einen Trial Rahmen zulegen. Wenn du nur ein bissal herumhüpfen willst reicht eigentlich jeder Rahmen.


----------



## crazy-spy (13. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von TrialatAustria _
> *Wenn du ernsthaft Trialen willst solltest du dir einen Trial Rahmen zulegen. Wenn du nur ein bissal herumhüpfen willst reicht eigentlich jeder Rahmen. *



Also citytrial, mauern, bänke und so weiter, halt springen.... im Mom wiegts bike ja knapp 17 kg.....ist halt zu schwer


----------



## TrialatAustria (13. April 2003)

Wenn du sonst nix fahren willst mit dem Bike dann würd ich mir einen Trialrahmen zulegen durch die kürzeren Kettenstreben und die Trialgeometrie wirst du dir sicher leichter tun. 17kg


----------



## crazy-spy (13. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von TrialatAustria _
> *Wenn du sonst nix fahren willst mit dem Bike dann würd ich mir einen Trialrahmen zulegen durch die kürzeren Kettenstreben und die Trialgeometrie wirst du dir sicher leichter tun. 17kg  *



Ja, 17 Kg, was dagegen? 
ist halt nur schwerer Kram dran.... najo, macht net wirklich spass 
Wenn ich aber nur nen Frame nehme, dann brauch ich auch noch paar parts, die ich vom wheeler net nehmen kann....
Ach kagge, alles so teuer  Dein Frame hätt ich sofort genommen und hätte auch des Geld sofort gehabt


----------



## TrialatAustria (13. April 2003)

Da bist du leider um 2 Tage zu spät hab den Frame am Freitag verkauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy-spy (13. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von TrialatAustria _
> *Da bist du leider um 2 Tage zu spät hab den Frame am Freitag verkauft. *



Du foggl 
Tja, shit happens


----------



## Schlingsi (13. April 2003)

Moin Basti...

also für city trial kann ich dir nur das NORCO wärmstens empfehlen...

Hab da noch ein nagel neues hier!!! 

Und über den preis können wir ja mal plaudern....


----------



## biker ben (13. April 2003)

frage hat dieser norco auswechselbares schaltauge? auf dem bild siehst ned so aus. 
mir is meins erst gestern abgebrochen


----------



## konrad (13. April 2003)

@schlingsi:vorallending ist die gabel so super stabil und macht auch  die härtesten aktionen mit!


----------



## crazy-spy (13. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von konrad _
> *@schlingsi:vorallending ist die gabel so super stabil und macht auch  die härtesten aktionen mit!  *



Jop, habs auch gelesen 
Macht echt was her  Dann lieber Citytrial mit Federgabel


----------



## crazy-spy (13. April 2003)

*HAT NOCH WER NEN GEBRAUCHTEN FRAME FÜR MICH, DER NOCH SUPER IN ORDNUNG UND NOCH GARANTIE HAT??? *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aramis (13. April 2003)

Schau mal hin und wieder bei ebay nach. Da gabs in der letzten Zeit recht häufig gebrauchte Trialbikes.


----------



## Schlingsi (13. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von biker ben _
> *frage hat dieser norco auswechselbares schaltauge? auf dem bild siehst ned so aus.
> mir is meins erst gestern abgebrochen  *



Nee, schaltauge kann man net austauschen....lässt sich aber super richten!!!


----------



## Schlingsi (13. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von konrad _
> *@schlingsi:vorallending ist die gabel so super stabil und macht auch  die härtesten aktionen mit!  *




die gabel is der hammer!!! quasi unkaputtbar!! 

naaa ich glaub der stahl war noch flüssig...jetzt wo sie ausgehärtet ist gehts wieder!


----------



## Schlingsi (13. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von crazy-spy _
> *HAT NOCH WER NEN GEBRAUCHTEN FRAME FÜR MICH, DER NOCH SUPER IN ORDNUNG UND NOCH GARANTIE HAT???  *




du kannst ja mein gebrauchtes norco haben... dann nehm ich das neue!


----------



## crazy-spy (13. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Schlingsi _
> *
> 
> 
> du kannst ja mein gebrauchtes norco haben... dann nehm ich das neue!  *



Kommt aufn Preis und Zustand an


----------



## Schlingsi (13. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von crazy-spy _
> *
> 
> Kommt aufn Preis und Zustand an  *




Zustand:  mördermäßig demoliert..

Preis     :  schweine teuer..

   


nee quatsch...überleg ich mir ma!


----------



## crazy-spy (13. April 2003)

Okay! Die Leuds sagen, dass ich fürs Wheeler 1200-1400 bekommen würde, also gute Grundlage fürn City-Trialer!


----------



## Schlingsi (13. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von crazy-spy _
> *Okay! Die Leuds sagen, dass ich fürs Wheeler 1200-1400 bekommen würde, also gute Grundlage fürn City-Trialer! *



Mehr hab ich in mein Norco auch nicht investiert...höchstens 1500e. Und das einzige was mir fehlt is ne Chris King hinten...
Aber es geht auch ohne...


bei dir kommt ja eventuell noch ne federgabel dazu, gell


----------



## TrialatAustria (13. April 2003)

Also mit der Kohle würd ich mir vom Trialsin in America ein Komplett Bike holen die haben zum Beispiel ein Zoo Stock komplett für um die 850 Dollar dh. um die 810 Euro. Für die Kohle vom Wheeler könntest du dir aber auch durchaus ein Bike beim Jan bestellen.

Bis dann
Sebi


----------



## crazy-spy (13. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Schlingsi _
> *
> 
> Mehr hab ich in mein Norco auch nicht investiert...höchstens 1500e. Und das einzige was mir fehlt is ne Chris King hinten...
> ...



Muss ich schauen! 
Guck erstma was man mir für Angebote macht.... dann kommt noch mein B-Day und am Ende des Monats Gehalt, dann noch des bischen Kohle was ich @mom habe... passt hoffentlich )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlingsi (13. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von TrialatAustria _
> *Also mit der Kohle würd ich mir vom Trialsin in America ein Komplett Bike holen die haben zum Beispiel ein Zoo Stock komplett für um die 850 Dollar dh. um die 810 Euro. Für die Kohle vom Wheeler könntest du dir aber auch durchaus ein Bike beim Jan bestellen.
> 
> Bis dann
> Sebi *




mmmm ja wirklich nett wie du mir hier das geschäft versaust!   


yo basti, kauf bloß kein norco bei mir!!


----------



## crazy-spy (13. April 2003)

Ne, mach ich net 
Ich gucke erstma, entscheiden tu ich spädda


----------



## billi (13. April 2003)

bäh das norco hällt doch nix aus , das verbiegts den rahmen schon beim raufsetzen , habs selbst gesehen iim video  
für citytrial würd ich den planet x nehmen


----------



## Schlingsi (13. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von billi _
> *bäh das norco hällt doch nix aus , das verbiegts den rahmen schon beim raufsetzen , habs selbst gesehen iim video
> für citytrial würd ich den planet x nehmen
> *



ja wenns in der city untern bus kommt....hab ich auch gesehen!


----------



## TrialatAustria (13. April 2003)

Das hört sich ja nach richtig Kohle an, dann würd ich mir wenn du nicht auf den Preis schaust das Asthon vom Trialsin nehmen für 1500 bucks bekommst du da eines der fettersten Bikes die es gibt. Oder direkt bei Brisa ein Brisa B26D mit Scheiben vorne und hinten  

Aber da du ja noch warten willst, war das nur ein Vorschlag.

@Schlingsi ich wollte dir dein Geschäft nicht versauen er muss wissen was er will, wollte mir das Norco ja mal selber zulegen, du hast das Ding sicher von dem Amishop ders im Angebot gehabt hat.. Für mich ist das Teil halt zu groß und wie man an der Gabel sieht zu unstabil.

Bis dann
Sebi


----------



## crazy-spy (13. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von TrialatAustria _
> *Das hört sich ja nach richtig Kohle an, dann würd ich mir wenn du nicht auf den Preis schaust das Asthon vom Trialsin nehmen für 1500 bucks bekommst du da eines der fettersten Bikes die es gibt. Oder direkt bei Brisa ein Brisa B26D mit Scheiben vorne und hinten
> 
> Aber da du ja noch warten willst, war das nur ein Vorschlag.
> ...



Ich WILL nicht warten, ich MUSS es, an Ostern ist doch die Session in Köln und da muss ich hin... Danach entscheide ich, was ich nehm und erstma gucken, ob ich wirklich soviel bekomme!!! Abwarten und teetrinken!


----------



## Schlingsi (13. April 2003)

ich habe die ganzen norcos aus Canada...da wo sie gezüchtet wurden!

net aussen amiland !


----------



## ey-le-an (13. April 2003)

@crazy-spy: köln? meinst du am freitag? da bin ich mit 80%iger sicherheit auch!!!


----------



## crazy-spy (13. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ey-le-an _
> *@crazy-spy: köln? meinst du am freitag? da bin ich mit 80%iger sicherheit auch!!! *



Klar, bin doch schon halber Kölner 
Bin da auf jeden Fall!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrialatAustria (13. April 2003)

Okidoky was hast du den für die Framekits hingelegt?


----------



## Schlingsi (13. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von TrialatAustria _
> *Okidoky was hast du den für die Framekits hingelegt? *



du witzbold...ich könnte dir höchstens sagen was du dafür hinlegen müsstest!


----------



## TrialatAustria (13. April 2003)

Ich will das Ding ja nicht haben ich weiss nur das In Amiland der Framekit 300 Dollar gekostet hat. Hoffentlich habe ich dir jetzt nicht deine Preisvorstellung zusammengehaut


----------



## crazy-spy (13. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von TrialatAustria _
> *Ich will das Ding ja nicht haben ich weiss nur das In Amiland der Framekit 300 Dollar gekostet hat. Hoffentlich habe ich dir jetzt nicht deine Preisvorstellung zusammengehaut *



    =


----------



## TrialatAustria (13. April 2003)

gut erkannt


----------



## King Loui (13. April 2003)

ich sag nur curtis rulz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrialatAustria (13. April 2003)

Jap ist halt schwer zu bekommen in unseren Breitengraden


----------



## fabian (14. April 2003)

@ey-le-an: Kommst du nicht zum Forumstreffen ans Felsenmeer? Das ist Pflichtveranstaltung!!! Gerade für dich, da du mit am nächsten am Felsenmeer wohnst.

fabian


----------



## Kohlwheelz (14. April 2003)

Gibts überhaupt ne möglichkeit nen Curtis zu bekommen und wenn ja was kostet das ding eigentlich und was für nbe geo hat der?


----------



## King Loui (14. April 2003)

also ich hab einen zu hause liegen. den t1 comp in schwarz. den hat mir ein freund zum geburtstag geschenkt (18ten deswegen ist es auch ziemlich teuer ausgefallen). ka wieviel so ein ding kostet, aber es ist echt genial das ding mit lebenslanger garantie.


----------



## crazy-spy (14. April 2003)

Postet doch mal bitte Bilder mit Bezugsquellen (in Deutschland!) und Preisen von Citytrialframes...! Danke schön!

Tauscht jemand gegen nen schniekes Wheeler?


----------



## Fabi (14. April 2003)

Wenn ich mal fragen darf:

Was ist Curtis? Kann man mal ein Bild davon sehen?

Fabi


----------



## wodka o (14. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Fabi _
> *Was ist Curtis?
> *


Ein Rahmenhersteller.Curtis 



> _Original geschrieben von Fabi _
> *Kann man mal ein Bild davon sehen?*


Bitte schön:


----------



## King Loui (14. April 2003)




----------



## Fabi (14. April 2003)

Danke.

Ich muss schon sagen: Curtis-Frames hauen ganz schön rein.

Fabi


----------



## wodka o (14. April 2003)

@King Loui
Dein Link ist irgendwie nicht vollständig,ich denke mal du wolltest diese Bilder hier posten:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ey-le-an (14. April 2003)

@fabi: bzgl des forumstreffs bin ich ganz flexibel, ich warte erstmal hier die reaktionen ab.


----------



## Schlingsi (14. April 2003)

Was ist das für ein sattel auf dem curtis???

Nich zu gross aber immer noch gross genug zum sitzen!!  


muss haben........


----------



## crazy-spy (14. April 2003)

Argh, die Werteinschätzung vom Wheeler geht immer mehr runter  Jetzt schwankts von dem Höchstpreis 1400 bis 800, was sollsch denn nun glauben?  

Würde es net erstmal dann reichen, die Parts am Wheeler zu optimieren, also Starrgabel rein (oder Federgabel drinne lassen für Ciddytrial?), andere Laufräder (reichen XT Naben?!!?) und Reifen, andere Kurbel (deore Octalink reicht ja...), andern Sattel (ganz ohne willsch net) und V Brakes dran???!!!???

Die Parts die ich auswechsel würdsch dann erstma verkaufen und dann irgendwann dann nen richtigen Citytrialrahmen holen... was sagt ihr??? Der Wheeler hat ja auch ne 400er Kettenstrebe, nen 550er Oberrohr und hat ne Rahmenhöhe von 41cm, so als Entwicklungsübergang  Lasst ma Meinungen hören!


----------



## Kohlwheelz (15. April 2003)

Ohh man, jetzt geh ich aber langsam bisl ab auf Curtis, was für oberrohrlänge und sitz und lenkwinkel?


----------



## wodka o (15. April 2003)

Guckst du hier.


----------



## Kohlwheelz (15. April 2003)

Aso, stimmt, Danke Wodka Ö


----------



## billi (15. April 2003)

ich weis ja net , curtis sieht für mich net nach citytrial aus , alles so dünn am hinterbau  

da würd ich doch lieber n planet x pitbull hohlen , wenns gewicht egal ist


----------



## Kohlwheelz (15. April 2003)

Dicht?  Was hat das damit zu tun, Stahl hat immer Street Style, und schau dir die Geo an, das is eigentlich volle Street Waffe!


----------



## tingeltangeltill (15. April 2003)

shit ist des geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy-spy (15. April 2003)

Was sagt ihr denn dazu mit dem Wheeler (paar Posts weiter oben...)?!?


----------



## konrad (15. April 2003)

aua heiß-dieses curits.das kommt ja wohl mal richtig edel-XTR-kurbel 

@crazy-spy:mach das!kauft dir ein paar leichte parts-so wie du sie schon aufgezählt hast und dann müsste es fürn anfang gehen.
wenn dann ersmal die kettenführund,scheibenbremsen  und der ganze schwere scheiß ab ist,kann man das bike bestimmt auf moderate 13kg bringen-damit kann man auch trialn-frag mal king loui


----------



## wøønde (15. April 2003)

Ist ja garnicht so einfach sich für nen Rahmen zu entscheiden!


Um mal die Frage in den Raum zu werfen:

Was ist der beste Rahmen, zum trial, city, fun biken?
Er sollte stabil sein, und möglichst nicht erst aus dem Kriegsmacherland importiert werden müssen. 

Preis "erstmal" nebensächlich. 

schwärmen tu ich ja für den *Devil* Trial. 

Will kein absolut trial.. deshalb eher ne Allroundsache mit Beinfreiheit .. und nich nur n 20er Ritzel.  

Koxx gefiel schon auch gut, genau wie Curtis. (abgesehen vom Herstellungsland).. 

Was soll ich machen.. gibts denn noch andere gute rahmen?.
nicht die Echo.. die sind zu Trialorientiert..


Vielen Dank! 

Mfg woonde.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (15. April 2003)

Also ich kann dir nur den Koxx S6XX empfehlen, der erweist sich bisher auch ganz Street und Rampentauglich.


----------



## wøønde (15. April 2003)

Hmmm.. danke dir!

Aber auf deren Page finde ich nix außer ein Bild von hinten. 

Weißt du ein paar Daten von dem Teil?..


----------



## Kohlwheelz (15. April 2003)

Devil stinkt, würd ich nich kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wøønde (15. April 2003)

Naja.. wird wohl doch n Devil werden.. die haben so ne schöne neue seite. Zwar paar Rechtschreibfehler aber schiger als vorher. 

Nuja.. dann halt doch Devil.. ich werds schon nicht bereuhen.. so viel schlechtes hab ich noch nicht gehört. 

Hab das Bild jetz schon 1 Jahr an der wand hängen hab mich quasi verliebt.. also devil.. 

wird sicher ne umstellung von nem 94er rockhopper 15" ..


----------



## Kohlwheelz (15. April 2003)

War auch nur n Witz, Devil is gut, Geo is top und haltn tut das Ding auch, schick find ichn eigentlich auch!  Wollt nur net damit wieder einer mehr Devil fährt  Muss ich doch langsam n Pace Rahmen bestellen oder nen Curtis


----------



## gonzo_trial (15. April 2003)

Also ich find Leeson von den Detaillösungen besser als Curtis


----------



## wøønde (15. April 2003)

Ist hier eigentlich schon mal der Konstrukteuer von den DevilRahmen gewesen?.. 

Er könnte uns bestimmt so manche Frage gut beantworten.

Kann man eigentlich mal einladen oder so. 

Was ist eigentlich mit Nicolai Rahmen als Trialer?

BMXTB 2000  .. und dann Custommade wäre doch n ding?.. hat da jemand ne ahnung?.. Also habs auch schon in Vids und Pics gesehen. 

Und bei dem kann man sicher sein, dass er nicht so schnell kaputt geht.


----------



## Kohlwheelz (15. April 2003)

Der Hinterbau stinkt übel vom Nicolai und obs beim Trial hält weiss man net!


----------



## gonzo_trial (15. April 2003)

Zu Nicolai sage ich jetze besser nix 

Aba wenn du ne 3kg Waffe willst bitte...

Devil Konstrukteur.... Gute frage... mich würde auchmal interessieren wonach der Rahmen entwurfen wurde... Damals gabs ja mal nen Team... Stonerats oderso... k.a. im Grundegenommen ist an dem Rahmen nichts besonderst Super gelöst... die Sachen bauen andere Rahmenhersteller genauso...


Ronny


----------



## wøønde (15. April 2003)

Ohh.. realy interessting!

Wer hat was von Nicolai gesagt.. ? *zwitscher*

Hier hab ich aber Bilder gesehen, wo die damit fahren (springen)

http://www.bikeshowteam.de/  

Naja.. was solls.. Devil muss. Heiko Harting steht auf der Page.
müssen wir uns mal vertrauesnvoll an ihn wenden.. 
Mich würde doch wirklich mal interessieren, wieviele von seinen Rahmen so in Deutschland rumfahren. 

Bei uns (Dresden 250000 Einwohner) sinds ca 5-8 .. also ich kenn 4 .. da nehme ich an.. noch paar mehr usw.. 

Wenn man das auf Deutschland hochrechnet: 

1600 .. (bei 5 in DD  

egal.. soviel sinds bestimmt nicht  sonst gäbs sicher schon ne devil-fanseite.


----------



## gonzo_trial (15. April 2003)

Also ich habe den ersten Devil mit dünneren Hauptrahmendreieckrohren...


----------



## gonzo_trial (15. April 2003)

Also ich habe den ersten Devil mit dünneren Hauptrahmendreieckrohren...


----------



## aramis (15. April 2003)

Nö, den ersten hat der Andre gehabt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (16. April 2003)

Nein hat er nicht!!!

Andre hatte bestellt udn hatte gefragt wegen dünnere Rohre ... und Heiko meinte geht nicht. Ich hatte kurz danach bestellt. Paar Tage Später hater Heiko mich angerufen ob ich nicht die dünneren Rohre haben möchte ... Und das hab ich dann genommen und der Andre hat dann angerufen und seine auch dünn bestellt...

Also hab ich den ersten...

Ronny


----------



## V Dub (23. April 2003)

ich kenne die leute mit den Nicolai, mit dem Bikes bin ich schon geradelt. SInd superleicht. Echt


----------

